# white and brown pigeon still needs home



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

there is still a lovely white and brown pigeon at the SLO County Animal Shelter who desperately needs a home. I can't find the thread I started to see if anybody replied. Shelter is on the Central Coast, San Luis Obispo, CA. I would adopt the bird if our Phoebe pigeon didn't have pox. Thanks for anybody considering taking the lovely bird. We visit and take food every weekend but it is not a no-kill shelter so we worry.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You have quite a few threads which one is it? http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/search.php?searchid=1792300 *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

My apologies. Am having trouble finding the threads and posts. The pigeon still needs a home...will try to post a photo. Thanks.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

*white and brown pigeon photo*

photo of white and brown pigeon at the San Luis Obispo County Animal Shelter, Central Coast of CA. As you can see, has two brown stripes and tiny brown specks on the neck. Don't know if male or female. Tame, seems quite healthy . Wearing a red band without numbers. We will go visit today and make sure they have enough food as we are worried the shelter will euthanize this great bird. If you are interested please let me know and I will give you directions/phone contact. Hope somebody will rescue this great pigeon! Phoebe still has pox so don't want to expose this bird to that. We have a large flight cage that's empty but are reserving it for now for the scub jay we rescued.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think it's pox that your bird has, and even if it were, just keep them separated and use good hand washing and such when you hand the birds. You should take this bird in if you can.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

visited the cutie pie at the shelter today. would need to obtain an outdoor aviary/flight cage to put the scrub jay in, to get the second pigeon (Phoebe already has her own large flight cage). We have an unused flight cage we got for the scrub jay that is indoors but to keep the scrub jay outdoors, we would need to acquire a large predator and weather proof cage for him in order to keep the pigeon indoors in the other (third) cage. Am posting pictures of the pigeon at the shelter in hopes that somebody will want to adopt him/her. Spoke to the people in charge of the shelter; they said he is not in immediate danger of euthanasia which relieved us greatly. If anybody would like a really cool pigeon (I think the adoption fee is only $5!), would be happy to provide contact information for this great bird. Thanks. Took more photos; will try to upload them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

have more photos if people are interested...here's another one.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thanks for photos. 
I wonder why they just don't let it die in freedom when time comes instead of poisoning it?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

don't know but I don't want that to happen. am trying to locate a flight cage/aviary that I can use outside for the scrub jay but it needs to be fairly large (6 ft?), weather proof and cat, red tailed and red shouldered hawk, possum, crow and raccoon proof. any suggestions? then I can put the pigeon in a separate room from Phoebe...we have a very large flight cage that nobody's in but I was going to use that for the scrub jay. that way, I could keep the pigeon in one room inside in that Phoebe in the same size cage in another room, and the scrub jay outside in a third cage where he could interact with other birds safely. if I were handier I'd try to build one but I'm not good at that kind of thing. The jay definitely needs to get out of the cage he's in because it's not big enough. we were going to try to release him but not sure he's releasable. he was nearly eaten by a bunch of crows while still a little fluff...they ate his brother/sister. is there a forum here regarding cages? will look. thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is one lovely and lonely looking bird. I hope you will get the bird. I'm sure the bird would enjoy the company of another bird.

Here is a link to loft designs, but it is probably not what your looking for. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/pigeon-lofts-amp-hardware-12912.html

You can take a rabbit hutch and set it high off the ground and make some other alterations to make it weather and predator proof, and add an enclosure. *


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

if you look real close that looks like a figurita


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you for the loft links. will see what we can come up with for the pigeon if nobody else wants to adopt him/her. what is a figurita?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

small breed of pigeon


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Went and adopted the pidgey today from the pound. He is in a 6 foot flight cage and we are letting him get acclimated. He is quite tame and just growled once when I took him out of the carrier. He looks quite pleased. Now I have to get a bigger cage but an outdoor kind for the scrub jay. Will keep you posted on how Pidgey is doing. How can we tell if he is a male or female?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Oh, that is wonderful! Glad to hear it. 

If he/she has access to seeing any other pigeons, the bird may respond by cooing and dancing in circles and bowing his head, if it does then it is probably a boy. If not, then it may be a hen. You can also place a small mirror in the cage and see how the bird responds to it. It may flirt with the image in the mirror or not. Give the bird a few days to adjust. Sometimes it is hard to tell but once they around other pigeons usually their behavior will give them away.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeon acclimating but kind of feisty...at the shelter, he seemed tame. Now he wing slaps me if I get too close. This the way Phoebe acted when we got her. She was a wild pigeon who flew into fans twice and nearly died. She tamed but it took a while. Do tame pigeons check out their people like feral ones do? Am wondering if the pigeon was feral and not a tame bird. I think he will tame though like Phoebe did.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That isn't a feral bird. Just because he was someones bird doesn't mean he would be tame. Many people have birds in a loft situation, but don't handle them. Also some have pet birds who are used to them, but not to everyone else. Some tame up, and some never do. Just go slow with him and give him time to adjust to a new situation. Try treats.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

*white and brown bird seems happy*

Thanks--will try various treats. Want to avoid peanuts though as I have read some people offer as that gave Phoebe internal xanthomatosis which ended up requiring surgery for her. She is doing great. I hope the new Pidgey (doesn't have a firm name yet) tames up as he/she is really lovely. He is really eating and eating and exploring his new big aviary and watching us intently. I hope he tames up because Phoebe is such a playful love. We get her out every day twice for at least an hour and a half every day. She coos, snuggles, "noogies" (puts her beak between our fingers), and just loves to have us sing to her. I don't know if any other bird could ever live up to her but we'll do our best to make the new birdie feel welcome and give him a chance to get friendly. Am going to go get some bird toys today; that is what won Phoebe over. First, she would wingslap the toys, then bite them, then it turned into a game that we played between us (tug of war), then she wanted to come out and sit on our shoulders. She was a feral bird who flew into a fan twice where I work and has been through so much (her neck was so cut that people were feeding her through the neck gash, and her wing was severely damaged; later she got internal xanthomatosis and needed another surgery to clean out her insides). She is very special and loved now and flies but was not releasable due to her injuries. Am trying to decide whether to take the new bird to the vet for a well bird checkup; he/she seems very healthy though, bright eyed and no signs of sitting fluffed up or anything. Seems quite happy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Just curious....Are you feeding them a pigeon mix, and do have pigeon grit and calcium grit?*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

With the new pigeon, am trying various feeds...dove/pigeon mix, various cockatiel mixes. Have grit but haven't offered him any so will do that. He seems to pick out the safflower seeds preferentially but is always eating! Phoebe, our post xanthomatosis bird, eats only Zupreem cockatiel and the avian vet said she doesn't need grit. We have all kinds of powdered calcium and vitamin supplements but haven't used them since the vet switched her to Zupreem. Any suggestions for the new Pidgey? Thanks...eventually we want to stop ad lib feeding and maybe change him to a pelleted food. .?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

No matter what feed you give them, pigeons need grit.
They have evolved as it being part of their digestive system. it helps reduce stress. even pellets are digested better if they have their "Teeth"
I choose my Grit almost more carefully then my feed....


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Earlier put grit in with the new Pidgey. It is Beyers grit extra. He loved it, and now is eating more kinds of seeds not just digging through the dish and flicking most away. He just looks happier. Will put some grit in with Phoebe too. Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A hi calcium grit is best.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thought Beyers was high calcium. Is there a better grit?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*http://www.kaytee.com/products/kaytee-baymor-highcalcium-pigeon-grit-red.php 

You should consider getting a real pigeon seed mix, also. It provides them with the nutrients they need. It is specifically designed for them.

http://www.jones-seed.com/c-6-pigeon.aspx*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use Kaytee Baymor Hi Calcium.
http://www.kaytee.com/products/kaytee-baymor-highcalcium-pigeon-grit-red.php


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you...will check out the recommended pigeon mixes and grit for Pidgey. Phoebe though will have to stay on the Zupreem because of her xanthomatosis according to the avian vet. Btw the new Pidgey is starting to make woo woo cooing noises and is talking to me a lot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't order the grit online, as the shipping would be too high. I have my True value grain and hardware store order it for me. They used to carry it, but now I have to order it, so I get a lot and store it so it lasts me a while. Check around at feed and grain places.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Any grit With ground up Oyster shell will do, I mix red grit with Chick sized Oyster shell. I will give them a good vit. Min. Powder powdered on safflower seed using wheat germ oil to make it stick, ounce a Month or so. I used to use 8 in 1 vit. min. powder. (Which was Amazing!!!) until i could not find it any more.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have been trying to figure out what kind of pigeon Pidgey is. I don't think he is small enough to be a figurita? He is about the same size as Phoebe. Is this a domestic, racer, or ? Phoebe is a checkered bird I think. I think the new Pidgey is an ash red bar? Not sure from what I see on the Internet, as there are so many lovely types of pigeons. His beak is kind of foreshortened compared to Phoebe. They are both lovely and we will love them lots even if they are just ordinary birds. Pidgey is wooing to both of us now. Will let him acclimate more then will let him meet Phoebe or at least see her and hear her sounds. We have to be very careful because Phoebe has required hormone implants to keep her from making eggs due to her internal plumbing problems. We are hoping both birds will be female.


----------

